# any stuckage stories or butt gain



## stuckagelover (Dec 20, 2010)

please help


----------



## Lou Grant (Dec 21, 2010)

Putting STUCKAGE into the site's search function for the entire library brought up three pages of stories.


----------



## Perry White (Dec 22, 2010)

As for butt gain, many have it as the character gains. Deryk Shane, however, focused on it a lot, his stories are excellent for that type of genre.


----------



## Coop (Dec 23, 2010)

Stories by Billiejoe also share alot of these aspects.


----------

